# 5 week old constantly hungry???



## holdonslowdow

The last 2 days, LO has been hungry nonstop (he is 5 weeks today) I can give him a 4oz bottle and he's starving again 1.5-2 hours later. I combo feed, but at this point I am using more formula than I am nursing. We went to the doctor today and she said I should only be giving him 2oz feeds. This would never satisfy him! Sometimes I can get away with 3oz but sometimes need to give him 5 or 6 before he is satisfied. He is 8lb 11oz. I don't know what to do :( She made me feel like I'm overfeeding him but he just isn't satisfied and I can't just let him cry when I know he's hungry.


So my question is - how much are you giving your 5 week old and how often? I really don't want to cause more harm than good or make him sick from too much. :(


----------



## Mummy Bean

2oz -wtf!! My 4 week old is draining 4-5oz at every feed which can been anythin from 1.5-3hrs apart. (Longer at night). I have even seen him eat 7oz once or twice. (i only ff)

as long he saying he hungry and not spitting back the milk i dony see that u cud be overfeeding him...and what the doc says dont matter when ur lo is screaming for food...u cant not give it to him. 
P.s mine weighs around the same 8lb11ish. 

i really wiuldnt worry too much...if he hungry then he hungry...not much anyone can do?? Do u know if when he on the breast if he draining the whole boob as maybe he not getting the fatty hind mikk?? - just food for thought

Xxx


----------



## holdonslowdow

Mummy Bean said:


> 2oz -wtf!! My 4 week old is draining 4-5oz at every feed which can been anythin from 1.5-3hrs apart. (Longer at night). I have even seen him eat 7oz once or twice. (i only ff)
> 
> as long he saying he hungry and not spitting back the milk i dony see that u cud be overfeeding him...and what the doc says dont matter when ur lo is screaming for food...u cant not give it to him.
> P.s mine weighs around the same 8lb11ish.
> 
> i really wiuldnt worry too much...if he hungry then he hungry...not much anyone can do?? Do u know if when he on the breast if he draining the whole boob as maybe he not getting the fatty hind mikk?? - just food for thought
> 
> Xxx

He has a little bit of a tongue tie, so sometimes I don't think he gets to the hind milk, but for the most part he's good when he's nursing. I am gradually moving him to be fully formula fed but can't seem to give up the night time nursing because it's so convenient and easy (we co sleep, so he latches himself on and off as he pleases)


----------



## staralfur

My LO eats sooo much. I've asked two different doctors and three different public health nurses about it and they've ALL said feed on demand. If your baby is still hungry, keep feeding! Though I did realize that mine keeps eating from a bottle when she's not really hungry anymore because she just likes to suck. So usually if she starts to slow down a bit my OH will take the bottle out of her mouth and stick a soother in. If she cries, we keep feeding her. But sometimes she's totally content just sucking on her soother.


----------



## Mummy Bean

I couldnt say which is better as i only lasted a week at bf. For the night time feeds i premake two bottles which kept at back of fridge...which i just put in bottle warmer...takes exactly the same time to change a nappy to heat bottle. not to much hassell.
Personally i really wouldnt worry about overfeeding - i know it can be done but surly only if u feeding him silly amounts. which it doesnt sound likr u are.

Xx


----------



## alette

My girl usually takes 3 - 3 1/2 oz (expressed breast milk) from each bottle. Usually it's 2-3 hours apart, but sometimes it's every hour. Sometimes she only takes 1 oz every half hour or so for several hours.


----------



## timewilltell2

Mummy Bean said:


> 2oz -wtf!! My 4 week old is draining 4-5oz at every feed which can been anythin from 1.5-3hrs apart. (Longer at night). I have even seen him eat 7oz once or twice. (i only ff)
> 
> as long he saying he hungry and not spitting back the milk i dony see that u cud be overfeeding him...and what the doc says dont matter when ur lo is screaming for food...u cant not give it to him.
> P.s mine weighs around the same 8lb11ish.
> 
> i really wiuldnt worry too much...if he hungry then he hungry...not much anyone can do?? Do u know if when he on the breast if he draining the whole boob as maybe he not getting the fatty hind mikk?? - just food for thought
> 
> Xxx

I agree. And I also say WTF to 2 oz. Ridiculous!


----------



## willowblossom

My 5 week old has about 4 oz every 2 -3 hours in the day. I although sometimes he will have more! Your doing the right thing! X


----------



## holdonslowdow

This definitely made me feel better. I for the most part love this particular doctor but when she said 2oz I was shocked!


----------



## Jaylynne

Maybe 2 oz is what he needs simply to maintain weight and then a little extra. My dr said my LO only needs 12oz a day and he was about the same weight. He said that amount because I don't need to worry about LO sleeping through feeds at night and as long as he gets 12 oz he will still gain. LO eats about 25oz though and his dr was happy with that.

If your child is hungry feed them! Could be a growth spurt too.


----------



## OriginalDoll

My LO is eating about 5oz at each feeding. I'm guessing here, as I Bf and am not sure exactly. But yesterday I gave her a bottle of ebm and she was still hungry, so I got her a little more, by the end she had drank about 5oz. She's 5weeks and weighs 9lb


----------



## moonitee

My LO is 5 weeks on sunday and is having 5oz about 6 times a day. If she wants more she can have more. Let your LO tell you how much they want and do as your instinct tells you.


----------



## emsie_123

aptimil hungry baby works great. had same issue with my lil girl :)


----------



## holdonslowdow

Thanks everyone, I think I'm going to stick with what I'm doing. I just don't see how they could expect me to only give him 2oz - even going by the 2.5oz times weight it comes out to 3-4 oz per feed.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i think what hes doing is trying to get ur LO to have more breastmilk


----------



## f.rossa

holdonslowdow said:


> The last 2 days, LO has been hungry nonstop (he is 5 weeks today) I can give him a 4oz bottle and he's starving again 1.5-2 hours later. I combo feed, but at this point I am using more formula than I am nursing. We went to the doctor today and she said I should only be giving him 2oz feeds. This would never satisfy him! Sometimes I can get away with 3oz but sometimes need to give him 5 or 6 before he is satisfied. He is 8lb 11oz. I don't know what to do :( She made me feel like I'm overfeeding him but he just isn't satisfied and I can't just let him cry when I know he's hungry.
> 
> 
> So my question is - how much are you giving your 5 week old and how often? I really don't want to cause more harm than good or make him sick from too much. :(

I have a little girl who was constantly hungry - turns out she has silent reflux and is comfort eating to ease the pain of the acid she brings back up. 

She is also taking about 4-5oz every 3-4 hours and sometimes snacks/comfort feeds inbetween then. Because she has silent reflux she is never happy/content when shes awake so she just always wants food to keep her happy.

My midwife and HV also said to feed on demand so if your babies hungry then you should just feed them what they want. Only you know whats best :hugs:


----------

